# Who should the Pacers draft?



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

the player they need in this draft is john wall, but unless they win the lottery and get the #1 pick that wont happen. so realistically who should the pacers draft?

at this point i would go with ekpe udoh

2nd round id take a look at mikhail torrance and jordan crawford


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I could see Ed Davis or Cole Aldrich slipping to us at 10, but I'm not a big fan of either. Aldrich would be a terrible pairing with Hibbert and we already have our hustling/defensive/rebounding PF of the future in Hansbrough, so I'm not sure Davis would be a necessity.

I'm assuming we'll go big again based on our lack of depth, but I wouldn't be surprised if we take a swingman. Ideally we'd nab a PG, but after John Wall, we're pretty much looking at Eric Bledsoe, Willie Warren, and Avery Bradley. I'm not sure any of those guys will be PG's in the league, and they shouldn't be running our offense, at least right now.

If Greg Monroe's available at 10, we have to take him. He's loaded with potential, unless we'd rather have Donatas Motiejunas, who seems like he'll be a great fit on offense, but terrible at defense. I guess he'd fit in on defense as well, then. 

As far as bigs go, I'd take a pass on Orton/Patterson. I don't see any great offensive potential in either of them, but then again, I don't see it in Udoh, either, and I'd take him. Udoh seems like a 15/10 player in the pros with some shot blocking, which is exactly what our defense needs.

For swingmen, I'd love to have Xavier Henry, but he's almost a better version of Brandon Rush with more aggressiveness and better passing.

I've heard people rave about Hassan Whitehead, but I didn't see Marshall play this year, so I can't judge him. 

At least how things are right now, Wall, Turner, Favors, and Cousins are the top 4, and Aminu and Wes Johnson will definitely go in the top 10. I'm disappointed that we won so many games towards the end of the year, but we can draft a pretty good big man where we are.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Once again the Pacers **** themselves over in the Draft by having a mediocre year where they finish out of the playoffs, but also out of contention for a top draft pick. Worst possible position for a franchise and we've been stuck here for years.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Hassan Whitehead


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ummm why would they take Whitehead when they have Hibbert?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Yeah, and even if they didn't, should be much better options than Whitehead.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If Monroe is there I would take him. Him or Udoh should be the primary targets for Indiana IMO.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I don't think you can pass on Hassan Whitehead.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> I don't think you can pass on Hassan Whitehead.


How could you pass on a guy with a name like that?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's all the "experts" opinions on who the Pacers are going to draft.

http://my.nba.com/cms/indiana_pacers_blogs/caught_in_the_web/118368/experts_see_pacers_going_big_in_draft


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL whitehead.....his name is whiteside. doubt the pacers would pick him though

the player i really want is paul george.....but im not sure if he fits into the pacers with granger. i supposed he could play the 2 and rush moves to the bench. george is a knock down shooter, very good athlete, good rebounder, and can be a good defender. a wing tandem of granger/george could be deadly from outside. he is underrated IMO and will be a steal if he goes outside the lottery

i bet bird brain will take gordon hayward


draft lottery tomorrow.....lets all hope the pacers get lucky for once


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers end up with the 10th pick. Damn.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I have the first 9 shaping up as follows:

1. Wizards - John Wall
2. 76ers - Evan Turner
3. Nets - Derrick Favors (Cousins is just as likely)
4. Wolves - DeMarcus Cousins (They'll have to trade either this pick or Jefferson. I'm sure they could trade down.)
5. Kings - Wesley Johnson
6. Warriors - Greg Monroe
7. Pistons - Cole Aldrich
8. Clippers - Al-Farouq Aminu
9. Jazz - Ekpe Udoh

That'd leave us with a choice among Xavier Henry, James Anderson, Hassan Whiteside, Donatas Motiejunas, Ed Davis, Patrick Patterson, Daniel Orton, and Gordon Hayward (NO!). 

At this point, I'd go for Motiejunas based on offensive potential. We have Hibbert to block shots and Hansbrough to rebound and play defense. Then maybe we'll have the balls to trade Troy Murphy.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

You need the best athlete available.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wesley Johnson will drop, but you might as well go with Ed Davis then again, that pretty much means the Pacers are just picking up Duke and Tar Heel players.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Willie Warren. Let him run the point.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

GregOden said:


> Willie Warren. Let him run the point.


Isn't he a bit of a reach? He's a projected late 1st rounder in most mocks I've seen.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He was considered top 5 before the season.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

....NOT Indiana's finest, Gordon Hayward. Already giving up on AJ Price? Draft a point guard. Not happy with Dunleavy's injuries? draft a 2 or 3. 

THIS TEAM LACKS IMPACT PLAYERS. LARRY BIRD, DO SOMETHING!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Picking Willie Warren at that point is just amazingly bad, and he's no point guard. You want a point guard desperately, might as well take Bledsoe, but your best bet is to go big, because the bigs are more talented in this draft. You pick 9th, take Monroe or Davis...Murphy is a goner. I mean am still in shock at the suggestion of picking Warren an undersized 2 guard in the lotto.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

First off, Indiana actually picks 10th, not 9th. Secondly, Ed Davis doesn't really make any sense for this team. What are his strengths? Some shotblocking ability, good hands, good touch around the hoop, and he's athletic. He'd essentially be a smaller, more athletic Roy Hibbert...playing next to Roy Hibbert. Donatas Montiejuanas makes a lot more sense for Indiana if they want a big.

And I'm not really sure why everybody is so down on Willie Warren, he's going to end up making a lot of people look really foolish when he gets into the league. He does have point guard ability, but he's not undersized for the two. He's in the Dwayne Wade mold. I mean, he's 6'4" 208lbs with 7% body fat (6'6" wingspan). He's literally 12 pounds smaller than Dwayne Wade. He's only 19 pounds lighter than Ed Davis for christ's sake. Just because you aren't 6'6" doesn't mean you can't play two guard.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ed Davis is a pretty good rebounder and a pretty good shotblocker. Those are his strengths. Where's the shot blocker on Indiana's frontline? Hibbert? Hansbrough? Murphy? Foster?

He fits a need, especially since Murphy is most likely gone this season. Regardless of picking 9 or 10...picking Warren that high is absurd. Warren is nothing like Wade, he's a better shooter, less athletic and not as good a passer.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I meant more in the mold physically, but they do have somewhat similar games. Warren is a very good ballhandler with both hands, he _is_ a good passer (he just didn't have anybody to pass to, Oklahoma's next leading scorer after Warren shot 39.8% from the field...), and he finishes well through contact. Wade is more athletic, but Warren has a lot more range. I'm not trying to say he's the next D Wade or anything, but he's of the same ilk.

And by the way, Hibbert is the shot blocker on the front line. Dude averaged 1.6 blocked shots in 25 minutes a night...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hibbert blocks shots and Hansbrough will be grabbing rebounds. I'm sure both of these guys will be solid post defenders next year as well. What Indy needs at the 4 is someone athletic who has range and can score in the post. I'm starting to think Patrick Patterson might work out great, but his ceiling is lower than most other bigs.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Pacers Fan, out of curiosity, how do you think Willie Warren would fare as a Pacer?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

GregOden said:


> Pacers Fan, out of curiosity, how do you think Willie Warren would fare as a Pacer?


See, I don't know too much about him. I'm not impressed with his height or wingspan for an NBA Shooting Guard, and I've heard his ball handling and passing is subpar and that he's turnover prone. Now, this team could definitely use a scoring PG, ****, a scoring _anything_. I'd say if we made a swap with Minnesota for 16 and 23, we'd probably take Hayward at 16 and then a guard at 23. I like Bledsoe much more than Warren at the moment, but I haven't begun to really scout Warren. If he can shoot, though, he'd work out fine in our offense.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Willie Warren has a ton of range, the kid can definitely shoot. Does Indiana run a lot of pick and rolls? I would think that they could. If so he'd fit right in.

Warren actually is a fantastic ballhandler with both hands, but he can be turnover prone. That's due more-so to his aggressive playstyle than anything else. As far as his passing goes, that's where some people don't agree. I think he's got a lot of talent as a passer, he just didn't have anybody to pass to at Oklahoma. The next leading scorer on that team was a wild, ball dominant freshman named Tommy Mason-Griffin and he scored 14.1 ppg on 39.8% from the field. 

Warren had a down year on a bad team. He had a nagging ankle injury, and actually caught mono at a point during the season. 

The more I watch the kid, the more I see Dwayne Wade in him. Not exactly the same player, because Warren is a better shooter and I don't think he's got it in him to ever reach close to where Wade is defensively (Wade's wingspan is nuts), but I still see it. They are almost exactly the same height and weight, Warren can jump, he's really quick, finishes around the rim, good ballhandler, and I believe he can create for others at a high enough level to warrant playing time at point guard in the NBA.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

GregOden said:


> Willie Warren has a ton of range, the kid can definitely shoot. Does Indiana run a lot of pick and rolls? I would think that they could. If so he'd fit right in.


Not as many as most teams who went deep in the playoffs. Considering we have the worst pick & roll defense in the league, I don't think it's a big focus for Obie. Our bigs set terrible picks aside from Jeff Foster, who most of the time only sets back screens because you don't need to worry about him rolling to the basket.



> Warren actually is a fantastic ballhandler with both hands, but he can be turnover prone. That's due more-so to his aggressive playstyle than anything else. As far as his passing goes, that's where some people don't agree. I think he's got a lot of talent as a passer, he just didn't have anybody to pass to at Oklahoma. The next leading scorer on that team was a wild, ball dominant freshman named Tommy Mason-Griffin and he scored 14.1 ppg on 39.8% from the field.


See, this makes me think of him as not a PG in our offense, but a 2 playing with a 1. Obie loves his two-guard lineups, whether it be Watson-Ford, Ford-Head, Watson-Head, or any of the above with AJ Price. Considering that's a huge part of his rotation and we might not have Watson or Head back next year, we could definitely use a combo guard. Obie's system doesn't exactly require a true PG, but anyone who has range and scoring instincts is definitely welcome since we run the offense through Granger most of the time. I just see better options at 10, though. Who knows, maybe I'll change my mind when I watch more video of the guy or when athleticism combine tests are released.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Any opinions yet Pacers Fan? I am interested who you guys pick, because it seem like anybody could be picked 10th at this point.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

GregOden said:


> Any opinions yet Pacers Fan? I am interested who you guys pick, because it seem like anybody could be picked 10th at this point.


I highly doubt we keep the pick. We have enough young bigs (Hibbert, Hanny, McBob) and swingmen that all we need is a PG. I really can't see us staying at 10. Either we'll trade down (Memphis with 12 and 25/28; Wolves 16 and 23), or out. If we trade down, we're definitely targeting a PG like Armon Johnson or Eric Bledsoe, and then someone we really like such as Gordon Hayward. I could see Warren being a pick if we traded down. I don't think he's ready to start just yet, but I could see him playing combo guard off the bench for 20-25 mpg as a rookie. Obie's motion offense doesn't require, nor does it need a pure, pass-first PG. As long as Warren works a little more on his range, he should fit in just fine, and down the road maybe he can start if he keeps working on the PG position. I don't want him at all at 10, though. He just doesn't seem explosive enough. It's way too high when we can get someone like Udoh, George, or Xavier Henry.

I still see us more likely to trade out, though. Tony Parker's been rumored to come here, and I could see us making a play on Raymond Felton, Mo Williams, Baron Davis, Mike Conley, or Darren Collison.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd say there's a 95% chance Udoh is drafted before the Pacers pick at 10, if not higher. And I don't really get how you can say Warren doesn't seem explosive enough, and then list somebody like Xavier Henry as an alternative. Henry has a serious lack of explosion in his game, not to mention he's a poor/mediocre ball handler who can't create for himself. And why would you draft George? He plays the same position as your clear cut best player.

Warren makes a ton of sense for the Pacers, though I agree that considering where his draft stock is at right now, 10 might be high for him. But if you trade down a couple spots it's going to be great value. 

PS - Work on his range? Have you seen some of the shots this kid hits? It's not always a great shot to take, but he shoots some DEEP three's. Warren has shown the ability to be a high level three point shooter, his freshman year playing with Blake Griffin he shot like 180 three's and made like 37% of them.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

GregOden said:


> I'd say there's a 95% chance Udoh is drafted before the Pacers pick at 10, if not higher. And I don't really get how you can say Warren doesn't seem explosive enough, and then list somebody like Xavier Henry as an alternative. Henry has a serious lack of explosion in his game, not to mention he's a poor/mediocre ball handler who can't create for himself. And why would you draft George? He plays the same position as your clear cut best player.


Agreed on Udoh, but I maintain that 5% chance.

Henry isn't explosive, no, but he seems like a much better version of Brandon Rush. If he just works on his handle he could be spectacular.

George I could see playing the 2 in the NBA, at least somewhat. He's built a lot like Granger and even plays somewhat like him. We've played Mike Dunleavy at the 2 for far too long, and it's obvious Obie loves being able to go to a small, two-guard lineup or a larger lineup with a tall SG. It gives us a lot of versatility.

Anyway, I just don't see our position as a great one. Udoh, Henry, and George are the guys I'm highest on around our spot, and if we end up taking anyone else, I'd rather trade out or trade down.




> PS - Work on his range? Have you seen some of the shots this kid hits? It's not always a great shot to take, but he shoots some DEEP three's. Warren has shown the ability to be a high level three point shooter, his freshman year playing with Blake Griffin he shot like 180 three's and made like 37% of them.


If you're going to be a rotational player for Jim O'Brien, you have to be a lights out shooter. He shot 31% this year, which is far from impressive. He might have range, but he still needs to work on the range he has.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Agreed on Udoh, but I maintain that 5% chance.
> 
> Henry isn't explosive, no, but he seems like a much better version of Brandon Rush. If he just works on his handle he could be spectacular.
> 
> ...


But his freshman year he shot 37.2% from beyond the arc, and he took 83 more three pointers his freshman year than his sophmore year. 

You have to be objective when looking at Warren's college stats, because they do not tell the whole story. His freshman year he came in with a reputation as a gunner, but showed the willingness to play second fiddle to Blake Griffin (and play a role within a team concept). His sophomore season they, foolishly (IMO), let Tommy Mason-Griffin handle the ball too much. So in that regard, Warren's passing numbers weren't quite what they could have been. On top of that, he was a LOT more aggressive taking it to the hoop as a sophomore (mainly because Tommy Mason-Griffin was too unathletic to be any kind of threat to drive). They obviously asked him to do different things in each year, which is why you have to be able to look at the stats and tape and be able to put it into context.

As a freshman he attempted 146 free throws in 1128 minutes and attempted 180 three pointers. As a sophomore he attempted 127 free throws in 678 minutes and attempted only 97 three pointers. 

I agree that you guys should try and trade down, but to be honest...good luck. Most teams between 5-10 are going to try and trade down. In all actuality, I highly doubt you guys move at all. You're stuck either drafting BPA (which would more than likely be somebody at a position you don't need help at) or "reaching" for somebody who fits. 

It's obvious you aren't sold on him, but if I'm the Pacers I'm taking a flyer on Willie Warren at some point between 10-18.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

The Pacers are considering selection Daniel Orton with the No. 10 pick, according to a person with knowledge of the situation.

The Pacers are in the process of setting up a second workout for Orton, who left Kentucky after his freshman season. He worked out for the Pacers on June 1.



Read more: http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap/#ixzz0rDiSooQI


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Makes more sense than picking some undersized 2 guard


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

HB said:


> Makes more sense than picking some undersized 2 guard


Oh yeah, pick the big with bad knees who only played 13 minutes a game. Fantastic idea. When he has to get another knee surgery this pick will look bad, especially considering who else might be on the board at 10.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its not like career ending surgery, kinda ironic you are knocking someone for injuries when your moniker on here is GREG ODEN!!!!

Orton played 13 minute a game because he played behind TWO LOTTERY picks....the guy has skills.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

only a couple days away from the draft. my thoughts are still paul george or ed davis if george goes before 10.

apparently the pacers have been talkin with the twolves, they proposed the #10 for flynn and minny rejected. minny then wanted flynn + 16 + 23 for a package that includes the 10th pick but pacers rejected it? wonder what players were involved. if granger or hibbert are not involved i would do that trade. you get a PG which they need, and could probably get 2 of whiteside/sanders/bledsoe/orton/alabi/dominique jones...maybe even george at 16 if he falls.

i hope the pacers are aggressive in this draft and make some moves


they might take bledsoe


----------

